# WLAN-Verbindung bei Kali Linux in VMware 12



## Betagurke (29. September 2016)

Servus, 

bin hier etwas am verzweifeln. 

Ich nutze seit gestern Kali Linux in VMware Workstation als "Gast-System". 
Hauptsystem ist Windows 10. 

In Windows bin ich über WLAN Verbunden, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, wird innerhalb der VM die WLAN-Verbindung von Windows in eine "LAN emuliert"? 
Ich habe keinen USB-Stick, sondern nur eine Netzwerkkarte. Im Gerätemanager werden mir folgenden Netzwerkadapter angezeigt:  
Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller #2 
Realtek RTL8723BE 802.11 bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1 
VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet2 

Hab irgendwie im Kopf, dass ich gelesen habe, dass es Netzwerkadapter gibt, welche von Kali nicht korrekt unterstützt werden. Ist das bei meinem so? Wenn ja, müsste ich auf einen WLAN-Stick per USB umsteigen, oder? 
Falls das nicht so ist, wie kann ich das Problem beheben. 

In VMware hab ich unter Settings folgende Einstellung bzgl. des Network Adapters
Network Connection 
Bridged: Connected directly to the physical network + Replicate physical network connection state 
Ausgewählte Adapter: 
Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller #2 
Realtek RTL8723BE 802.11 bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter 

Wenn ich in den Kali Einstellungen unter Netzwerk schaue, wird mir gesagt, dass der Verbindungstyp "kabelgebunden" ist - also liegt hier schon der Fehler, oder? 

Ansonsten: 
Wenn ich im Terminal airmon-ng ausführe, dann werden mir 
wlan0mon 
wlan1mon 
Jeweils mit dem mac80211_hwsim Treiber angezeigt. Chipset ist: Software simulator of 802.11 

Wenn ich iwconfig ausführe zeigt mir Kali an, dass beide (wlan0mon und wlan1mon) im Monitor Mode sind. 



Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 

Viele Grüße, 
gurke


----------



## DOcean (29. September 2016)

Stell mal in deiner VM um auf NAT Netzwerk, dann sollte in deiner VM ein kabelgebundenes NW auftauchen...

Bridge bedeutet durchreichen der Verbindung, d.h. du mußt den WLAN Zugang 2x einstellen (einmal im Host und einmal in der VM)

und nur den Adapter an die VM weitergeben der auch Sinn macht (bei dir der WLAN Adapter)


----------



## Betagurke (29. September 2016)

Hab ich getan, aber wo soll das kabelgebundene Netzwerk "auftauchen". Kannst du mir das vielleicht etwas ausführlicher erklären, ich verstehe gerade absolut gar nicht, was ich jetzt machen soll...


----------



## DOcean (1. Oktober 2016)

dein Linux sollte dann eine neue Netzwerkkarte finden und dem eth0 oder ähnlich zuweisen...

Dann mußt du dich nicht um das WLAN Zeug kümmern in deinem Linux, es wird die Verbindung vom Host genutzt (dein Host wird zum kleinen Router)


----------



## Betagurke (1. Oktober 2016)

Für gewisse Anwendungen braucht man aber einen WLAN-Adapter, gerade unter LInux? :p


----------



## DOcean (2. Oktober 2016)

sag das doch gleich 

Dann wirst du dir einen zweiten USB WLAN Stick kaufen müssen, dann kannst du das ganze USB-Gerät an deine VM weitergeben... (wird dann vom Host abgemeldet)


----------



## Betagurke (2. Oktober 2016)

Also komm ich da nicht drumherum? :/


----------

